# Milan: lotta intestina Fassone Mirabelli. Il DS può restare.



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD. 

Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Servonu nuovo ad,DT e ds. Gandini,Maldini e Leonardo


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Io spero che da questa lotta interna non ne esca nessuno vincitore, ne fassone e ne mirabelli. Devono andare via tutti, se cambiano tutto entro il 21, mettendo un DT come Leonardo affiancato da Maldini in dirigenza, e un DS con le palle, e Conte in panchina, salviamo la stagione 2018/2019. Altrimenti, è già finito tutto. Può sembrare strano, ma tra 7 giorni si decide la nostra stagione


----------



## Igor91 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Giusto così.

Secondo me Mirabelli stava lavorando sotto traccia.
Non dimentichiamoci che quest'anno sono arrivati tantissimi colpi in primavera, come mai prima.

Mirabelli deve esser retrocesso a capo osservatori... A parlare davanti le telecamere è indegno, ma conosce molto bene i calciatori.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io spero che da questa lotta interna non ne esca nessuno vincitore, ne fassone e ne mirabelli. Devono andare via tutti, se cambiano tutto entro il 21, mettendo un DT come Leonardo affiancato da Maldini in dirigenza, e un DS con le palle, e Conte in panchina, salviamo la stagione 2018/2019. Altrimenti, è già finito tutto. Può sembrare strano, ma tra 7 giorni si decide la nostra stagione



Non solo la stagione. Almeno i prossimi 3 anni.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.




Vediamo come va a finire sta roba


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io spero che da questa lotta interna non ne esca nessuno vincitore, ne fassone e ne mirabelli. Devono andare via tutti, se cambiano tutto entro il 21, mettendo un DT come Leonardo affiancato da Maldini in dirigenza, e un DS con le palle, e Conte in panchina, salviamo la stagione 2018/2019. Altrimenti, è già finito tutto. Può sembrare strano, ma tra 7 giorni si decide la nostra stagione



Se fosse come nelle tue speranze sarebbe giá stato annunciato, come prima dell’assemblea del passaggiomdi Fininvest si sapeva che Fassone e Mirabelli avrebbero sostituito Galliani e Maiorino. Su conte ci sarebbe almeno un rumor (che non c’é in nessuna testata).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Anche io avevo colto subito l’assenzavdi Fassone dal comunicato, comevscritto nell’altro post.


----------



## iceman. (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non solo la stagione. Almeno i prossimi 3 anni.



E' molto semplice secondo me, posto che ci saranno sicuramente difficoltà, perchè qualora venisse ingaggiato Conte, questo da quanto si può facilmente desumere verrebbe messo sotto contratto a ridosso del campionato bruciando buona parte della preparazione, in ogni caso Conte garantirebbe la permanenza sicura di Bonucci, e se dovessimo arrivare in champions allora si aprirebbe qualche spiraglio, anche perchè per quanto se ne dica, questa rosa è sui livelli delle romane, forse un gradino sotto la Roma, ma ce la giocheremo sicuramente.


----------



## SmokingBianco (14 Luglio 2018)

Io non ci arrivo al 21 cosi però...


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Non si può lasciare il mercato in mano a uno che sa di andarsene entro un mese


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Comunque, diciamolo, Beautiful ci fa una gran pippa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

La proprietá non puó lasciare senza chiarimenti fino al 21, deve chiaramente indicare quale sará l’asssetto dirigenziale e per quanto tempo, ORA!!


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2018)

Voglio Campopiano direttore sportivo


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' molto semplice secondo me, posto che ci saranno sicuramente difficoltà, perchè qualora venisse ingaggiato Conte, questo da quanto si può facilmente desumere verrebbe messo sotto contratto a ridosso del campionato bruciando buona parte della preparazione, in ogni caso Conte garantirebbe la permanenza sicura di Bonucci, e se dovessimo arrivare in champions allora si aprirebbe qualche spiraglio, anche perchè per quanto se ne dica, questa rosa è sui livelli delle romane, forse un gradino sotto la Roma, ma ce la giocheremo sicuramente.



Tanto come preparazione fisica ci siamo. Credo che Gattuso ami una preparazione dura, cosi come farebbe Conte. Quindi non ci sarebbero problemi da quel punto di vista. La domanda è: Conte verrebbe mai da noi? Secondo me con una dirigenza tutta nuova secondo me si.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Ma i vari megafoni/lecchini con chi staranno? Sfogliano la margherita? 

Saranno in crisi, credo.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La proprietá non puó lasciare senza chiarimenti fino al 21, deve chiaramente indicare quale sará l’asssetto dirigenziale e per quanto tempo, ORA!!



Tanto Elliott avrà già deciso cosa fare con la dirigenza, ma non faranno sapere nulla fino al 21. Io confido nelle buone intenzioni di Elliott, ma quel comunicato in cui si elogia il buon lavoro fatto da gattuso, non mi ispira tanta fiducia.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma i vari megafoni/lecchini con chi staranno? Sfogliano la margherita?
> 
> Saranno in crisi, credo.



Le cene le hanno sempre fatte con Mirabelli...


----------



## 7vinte (14 Luglio 2018)

Cambiare allenatore a 20 giorni dalla 1 giornata è folle


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cambiare allenatore a 20 giorni dalla 1 giornata è folle



Non è folle se prendi un allenatore serio e vincente come Antonio Conte. Ti ricordo che il Chelsea ha preso ora Sarri e li il campionato inizia una settimana prima del nostro. Con la volontà si fa tutto.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non è folle se prendi un allenatore serio e vincente come Antonio Conte. Ti ricordo che il Chelsea ha preso ora Sarri e li il campionato inizia una settimana prima del nostro. Con la volontà si fa tutto.



Il Chelsea ha la Community Shield tra 20 giorni. Solo noi ci facciamo sti problemi...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Cambiare allenatore a 20 giorni dalla 1 giornata è folle



Anche secondo me, ma...C'è un grosso ma. La possibilità di prendere Conte non ti capita più una volta accasatosi. Ora o mai più.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Chelsea ha la Community Shield tra 20 giorni. Solo noi ci facciamo sti problemi...



Io Conte lo prenderei pure il 15 di Agosto, e mi tengo pure Kalinic.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Tanto Elliott avrà già deciso cosa fare con la dirigenza, ma non faranno sapere nulla fino al 21. Io confido nelle buone intenzioni di Elliott, ma quel comunicato in cui si elogia il buon lavoro fatto da gattuso, non mi ispira tanta fiducia.



Ma quale sarebbe il motivo di non comunicare niente prima del 21?
Me lo sai spiegare?

Gli piace fare gli scherzetti?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Luglio 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, ma...C'è un grosso ma. La possibilità di prendere Conte non ti capita più una volta accasatosi. Ora o mai più.



Mai piú, ottimo e abbondante. Una piaga!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non solo la stagione. Almeno i prossimi 3 anni.



.
Via tutti, tocca fare veramente terra bruciata.


----------



## Boomer (14 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire sta roba



Verranno silurati.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma quale sarebbe il motivo di non comunicare niente prima del 21?
> Me lo sai spiegare?
> 
> Gli piace fare gli scherzetti?



Perchè il 21 c'è la nomina del nuovo CDA e fino a quel momento non possono cambiare nulla. Poi non capisco il motivo che avrebbe Elliott nel bloccare tutte le operazioni di mercato, in primis quella di Locatelli al Sassuolo, se poi il 21 vengono riconfermati tutti. Avremmo perso un'altra settimana di tempo per niente. Quindi ci sono tutti i segnali affinchè ci sia un cambiamento totale.


----------



## belluxx (14 Luglio 2018)

Anche secondo me. Piazza pulita


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2018)

Lotta intestinale a chi fa più cac4re tra i due


----------



## Moffus98 (15 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Lotta intestinale a chi fa più ****** tra i due



Ahahahahahah


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, all'interno del Milan c'è una spaccatura, una lotta intestina, tra Fassone e Mirabelli. Cosa messa in evidenza dal comunicato della Curva ( http://www.milanworld.net/comunicat...-gattuso-e-mirabelli-vt65038.html#post1595466 ) che ha appoggiato il DS ed il confermato Gattuso ignorando l'AD.
> 
> Fassone la prossima settimana incontrerà Elliott, ma difficilmente riuscirà a mantenere la carica di AD. Mirabelli, invece, potrebbe portare avanti le trattative di mercato (più cessioni che altro) fino al termine della stesso calciomercato estivo. Poi entrerà in gioco il nuovo DT. Leonardo in pole, Maldini defilato. Ma ci sono anche altri nomi in lizza.



Fatico a crederci per due che sono sempre stati pappa e ciccia. Se è vero, speriamo si facciano fuori da soli con questa lotta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Perchè il 21 c'è la nomina del nuovo CDA e fino a quel momento non possono cambiare nulla. Poi non capisco il motivo che avrebbe Elliott nel bloccare tutte le operazioni di mercato, in primis quella di Locatelli al Sassuolo, se poi il 21 vengono riconfermati tutti. *Avremmo perso un'altra settimana di tempo per niente. Quindi ci sono tutti i segnali affinchè ci sia un cambiamento totale.



Osservazione sensata che mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma quale sarebbe il motivo di non comunicare niente prima del 21?
> Me lo sai spiegare?
> 
> Gli piace fare gli scherzetti?



sei stato buono con il cinefake, per tutto un anno intero, senza mai farti problemi su che strano giro ci fosse dietro, anzi, ogni qualvolta lo si faceva notare, non perdevi tempo a difenderlo. E adesso mi vuoi far credere che ti stai facendo tutti questi problemi per una settimana? Lol.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Perchè il 21 c'è la nomina del nuovo CDA e fino a quel momento non possono cambiare nulla. Poi non capisco il motivo che avrebbe Elliott nel bloccare tutte le operazioni di mercato, in primis quella di Locatelli al Sassuolo, se poi il 21 vengono riconfermati tutti. Avremmo perso un'altra settimana di tempo per niente. Quindi ci sono tutti i segnali affinchè ci sia un cambiamento totale.



Ma puoi rranquillamente annunciarlo l’altroieri.
Galliani é stato l’AD con Berlusconi per 10 mesi sapendo che sarebbe stato sostituito da Fassone.
Le ultime tre settimane prima dell’assemblea dei soci, vi ricordate mandava Maiorino?
Ma se qualcuno dicevamqualcosa del Milan che sará si sapeva che le risposte che contavano arrivavano da Fassone.
Hai in previsione di mettere Leonardo ds? Dillo ieri, sappiamo che quello che dice Miarabelli non conta, la curva evita di fare comunicati a sostegno di chi é giá rimosso, al limite fa un ringraziamento, vuoi sapere di mercato? Chiedi a Leonardo.
Cambi AD e metti mr. Smith? Se qualcuno scrive il Milan ricoprirá di mer..a le pareti di Milanello e brucerá le foto dei successi, mr. Smith puó dire che sono tutte stro...te e tutti muti. A quel punto ognuno si guarda dallo spararle una piú grossa dell’altra.

Basta chiarezza e tutto si risolve.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Perchè il 21 c'è la nomina del nuovo CDA e fino a quel momento non possono cambiare nulla. Poi non capisco il motivo che avrebbe Elliott nel bloccare tutte le operazioni di mercato, in primis quella di Locatelli al Sassuolo, se poi il 21 vengono riconfermati tutti. Avremmo perso un'altra settimana di tempo per niente. Quindi ci sono tutti i segnali affinchè ci sia un cambiamento totale.


E perché la nomina dei managers esterni al board è ad appannaggio di quest'ultimo, ed occorre il suo insediamento con i pieni poteri, perché detta nomina non avvenga contro legge e statuto. Purtroppo, anche la nuova transizione societaria cade nel tempo peggiore, nel pieno della estate, e del mercato. Vogliamo essere ottimisti, e trovare in ciò un kharma positivo che infine ci abbraccera' tutti: per ora, la realtà dice che pedaliamo in salita, sotto il sole cocente, e controvento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me Fassone é fuori, anche per questioni di opportunitá: era il CEO di Li, poi Li é stato fregato da Elliot e adesso Fassone fa l’AD per Elliot? Suona strano, anche in tribunale. Il ruolo di Mirabelli sará deciso dal nuovo AD, per me rimane con sopra un DT.

Presidente: Scaroni
AD: Grezier (quello dell’Arsenal)/ altro manager esterno : si occupa di siluppare il business
DG: Albertini/Gandini : gestiscono le relazioni con Uefa, Lega, Federazione, gestiscono la questione stadio.
DT: Maldini/Leonardo m scelgono il tecnico, avvallano gli acquisti, supervisionano tutta la parte tecnica
DS: Mirabelli/Giuntoli gestisce la rete di osservatori, getsisce le trattative di mercato, propone i profili richiesti da DT e mister
Allenatore: Gattuso


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2018)

Ragazzi, ragioniamo.
Mettetevi nei panni di Singer(vi piacerebbe eh?! ).
Arrivate e date uno sguardo alla situazione e trovate:
1)bilanci che piangono e numerosi business plan senza senso. Chi è il responsabile? L'AD.
2)la campagna acquisti più dispendiosa della storia del calcio dal Big Bang a oggi. Allora andate su televideo(le persone di una certa età lo usano ancora) e vedete che il Milan è arrivato sesto facendo solo un punto in più dell'anno precedente. Chi è il responsabile? Il DS.
Voi cosa fareste? Non bisogna essere Singer per prendere la decisione più ovvia e scontata.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Luglio 2018)

Il comunicato non parla di Fassone perchè non è calabrese, è evidente #primaicalabresi


----------



## davidsdave80 (15 Luglio 2018)

Magari


----------

